# Kings on Strech 25's



## HunterSal (Apr 12, 2011)

Just Curious, Have guys ever used a Strech 25 on the GSP. Have you ever had an luck with kings? What color is the best. I am really new to these lures and was wondering what fish they attract. I always use LY's for kings.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Use them all the time for king. Hot pink seems to work best for us.


----------



## HunterSal (Apr 12, 2011)

do you use them off piers?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

wont catch nothing talk to stretch 25, ha haaaaaaaaaa blue yellow mullet holo green/silver black/ silver some weeks every fish on blue/yelo dophin holo or close color next wk all on mullet. been using mullet 30,s black/silver lately with good results got 2 gags at same time few wks ago one on 25 one on 30, caught some red snapper last wk on 25,s the fish that aint there. when u see a old 53 yr old wooden boat out there thats me kings #1 trash snapper only after a limit of kings


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*stretch,s 25 few trips*







no sir, dont waste your money on stretch,s:whistling:


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

HunterSal said:


> do you use them off piers?


While I don't have much experience from a pier, I would venture to say that you won't have much luck with them from there. These things need to be trolled at a pretty certain speed so I don't know how you would do it by casting and getting it down to depth before you ran out of retrieve.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

you probally would just wouldnt dive deep as when dragging behind boat, i imagine it would go a long way with a surf rod. high speed reel would get it down some. my biggest king ever was on a fresh water rebel


----------

